# What does legitimate window capping consist of?



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

As I mentioned in another post, I have been talking to contractors about the possibility of capping our windows, rather than replacing them. (We have no problems with excessive heating or cooling bills, though some of the outside woodwork is beginning to show its age (30 years). 

One highly recommended contractor (whose contract offer I posted earlier) described the process he would use like this: 

Case out exterior wood trim on Front lower triple DH window unit and 4 DH windows on RT side of home. Remove existing storm windows and re-hang after sills cased all the way into interior sill. 

The total bill for 20 windows of various size: $1895. 

Another highly recommended contractor has offered to do the recapping for $800. When he desribed the process he would use, it involved repairing the wood as neccesary, but he didn't mention taking the windows out. So I read him the description from the first contractor and asked him whether he meant to take out the windows during the capping. No. So why wasn't it necessary? He did not hesitate, and his description went something like this:

The other fellow is describing a legitimate procedure, the one my dad and I used 40 years ago. It was necessary then, but that was before the new sophisticated caulks were invented. I now use caulks which are guaranteed for 30 years. (Or did he say 25? A long time, anyway.) The other procedure lets the other fellow charge you more for time, but it really isn't necessary any more. 

This second fellow fellow does have equal or higher credibility than the other one due to his working with us in the past. He works as a sub-contractor for a firm my wife trusts implicitly, and has done all their specialty work for 40 years. Nevertheless, before we accept his lower offer, I thought I should run it by the experts who hang out in this group!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

babybowen said:


> As I mentioned in another post, I have been talking to contractors about the possibility of *capping our windows*, rather than replacing them....!


:huh: I'm sorry, I have no idea what "capping" a window refers to? Is this a regional term?
Are you referring to "wrapping" a window in aluminum?



babybowen said:


> One highly recommended contractor (whose contract offer I posted earlier) described the process he would use like this:
> 
> Case out exterior wood trim on Front lower triple DH window unit and 4 DH windows on RT side of home. Remove existing storm windows and re-hang after sills cased all the way into interior sill. !


I have no idea what this is. I have never heard of "casing out exterior trim" :huh:?.....or "sills cased all the way into interior sill"....:huh:? 




babybowen said:


> The other fellow is describing a legitimate procedure, the one my dad and I used 40 years ago. It was necessary then, but that was before the new sophisticated caulks were invented. I now use caulks which are guaranteed for 30 years. (Or did he say 25? A long time, anyway.) The other procedure lets the other fellow charge you more for time, but it really isn't necessary any more.
> 
> This second fellow fellow does have equal or higher credibility than the other one due to his working with us in the past. He works as a sub-contractor for a firm my wife trusts implicitly, and has done all their specialty work for 40 years. Nevertheless, before we accept his lower offer, I thought I should run it by the experts who hang out in this group!


I can't answer this because I have no idea what "procedure" is being described :huh:?, or what is proposed to be done with the caulking.???

Sorry... I'm lost...


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

I am a long way from being an expert on the terminology, but "wrapping" a window sounds like the same thing, whether in vinyl or aluminum. Thanks for asking!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I remember capping windows back in the sixties working for my dad, what we did back then was repair all rotted wood remove the storm windows take a dull hand saw and cut the exterior window stop flat along the sill . then slid the alum under the sill and up to the interior stool. then covered the exterior window brick mold and brought it out on top of the exterior stop, ( four bends ) trimmed the sides and top of the storm window then caulked the exterior stops and reinstalled the storm. it takes time but the finished project looks a lot better then what i see today being performed by SOME of these window companies. 
they just bend over the molding past the exterior stop and caulk to the storm. ( three bends vs. four.) you loose the profile of the window. give it a year and you will see the caulking turn black ,mold looking. the way I was taught you did not see any caulking it was all hidden. looks clean But storm window are things of the past here. cost more but it all depends on what your looking for.
Personally I would go for the higher price.


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, BuletBob! You are exactly the type of expert that I hoped to hear from. The idea that the two procedures might give different appearances had not crossed our mind!


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

*So caulking not THAT much improved now?*

give it a year and you will see the caulking turn black ,mold looking. 

So BuletBob, would you please give me your evaluation of the caulking materials NOW, versus 30 year ago? My second contractor obviously believes the improvement is phenonmenal, but your words suggest to me that you don't share that opinion, right?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

So BuletBob, would you please give me your evaluation of the caulking materials NOW, versus 30 year ago? 
1. the caulking today is more superior then it was back then, I agree! with your second contractor.
What I meant to say is there are a few contractors that solely rely on caulk , your first contractor seems to be on the same page as I. :yes: 
from what I have read from your post and considering the price difference of your second contractor, he was not going to remove the storms. is he bringing the alum sill up tight to the interior sill. or just stopping at the sill expander and caulking it.:no: 
And is he keeping the same profile of the trim or is he just returning it into the storm then relying on the caulk. This area where it returns to the storm is what I personally don't like. example! when they caulk this area it is usually to tight to run your finger down to get a nice even bead. and when they do and don't ,this area leaves little nooks and crannies for the dirt to collect and turns black over time.
if you remove the storm then you can return the alum over the storm mounting exterior window stop.(four bends vrs. three) then you caulk the top of the alum at this point and install the storm. It takes more time but the finished product looks like the window was, when it was first installed. 
Please don't think I'm knocking anyone, I just wanted to point out the difference of capping,
Sorry I just kind of got carried away, I thought that I was bidding on the job.:laughing: I hope I have answered all of your Questions. BOB.


----------



## babybowen (May 14, 2008)

Dear Bob,

Thanks! I'm not sure what the answers are to the questions you raised, but I will try to find out. Thanks again for the great input!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Would love to know what was said also, Glade to be of some help, BOB:yes:


----------



## Stayleft (Sep 7, 2010)

*Looking for a qualified aluminum cladding contractor in Central PA*

babybowen...I realize this thread is ancient...but I'm in Central PA as well (Dillsburg) and I'm looking for a qualified contractor for Aluminum cladding of existing wood framed windows. How did you make out with your project? Do you recommend the contractor who did the cladding? Thanks for any help you might provide.

Shayne


----------



## superfoo50 (Sep 6, 2011)

Babybowen/Stayleft, I am also in the camp hill area, and looking to get some windows capped this fall. Any recommendations for a contractor?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Babybowen has not posted since his dozen in '08. 

We can help you DIY on this forum, not recomend Contractors as that is against our site rules.

Thank you, Gary


----------

